

JavaOne 2013 Roundup: Java 8 is Revolutionary, Java is back - pron
http://www.infoq.com/articles/javaone2013-roundup

======
tmikaeld
Since Oracle started shipping malware/spyware on every damn Java update, we
where forced to abandon it and we can't recommend it to any customer.
Considering the vast amount of warnings each time a client start a remote-
control applet, it's just not usable any longer.

------
chris_wot
So it appears that they are de-siloing their different stacks. I'm curious how
well this will go. But I'm amazed how much they have open sourced!

Frankly, the amount of technologies in Java are remarkable. How does one know
where to even start?!?

